# Programas en Ensamblador



## Mac (May 6, 2009)

estoy haciendo un programa el cual introdusco numeros aleatorios del 0 al 9 y quiero que esos numeros al aplastarle un enter se me ordenen en forma ascendente se que lo tenog que hacer por medio de comparaciones pero realmente no se como hacerlo 
seria muy grata su ayuda 

gracias


----------



## harleytronics (May 6, 2009)

pero tendrias que explicarte mejor almenos yo no te entiendo,,como es que le estas metiendo numeros osea
de que manera ?

y como es que queres que te los ordene ?en un lcd?
saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 6, 2009)

esto te puede servir... solo hay que aplicarlo a la plataforma que estes usando... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubblesort


----------



## Mac (May 7, 2009)

estoy programando en ensamblador lo quiero mostrar en pantalla por ejemplo:

yo en la pantalla despliego 23521.. y al aplastarle enter que me los ordene 12235


----------



## harleytronics (May 7, 2009)

ok ahora te entiendo,que pic estas usando?cual es la parte que se te complica?saludos


----------

